# Milk



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been watching some videos on You Tube and reading other people's websites to get some tips. A few people say to keep the milk jug in the fridge so its very cold - should I be doing this?

Also, I do seem to over-estimate the milk when I am foaming and more often than not, I end up throwing milk away - I have read somewhere that I can put the foamed milk & jug back in the fridge and it will reduce back to "normal" milk ready for the next time I use it - does anyone else do this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Sandy

The milk jug does not need to be kept in the fridge. Just ensure the milk is cold to start with and that should be fine.

Fill the milk to just below the bottom of the spout in most jugs (12oz size).

The milk expands to approx twice its volume when stretched (including foam)

Don't believe everything you read.

Do not reuse the milk as the molecular structure is destroyed through the heating process.

Use fresh milk each time.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Glenn.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

If you plunge the steam wand further down into the milk I find this stops the expansion.


----------

